# Questions about cases - O joy!



## N V D (Feb 28, 2005)

Some questions

1) What is the best way to clean out a case?

2) Does a fan (







) 

Accually help cool the computer? (Yes i know there is a different type of fan the goes in the computer :sayyes: )

3) I was wondering how fan are installed? Looking at some of theses posts i notice people how up to 4 fans? lookiing into my computer it looks like i can only put 1 more in? 

If anyone could answer my "I Lack Computer Knowledge" Questions it would be great


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

1) Best way to clean a PC is compressed air in a can (walmart 3.99$)
Of course be careful when you clean it, some also suggest its better to hold fans in place when you blow the air through them because otherwise you might burn them out. (hasnt happened to me but why not follow this advice to be on the safe side)

2) Of course fans help to circulate air or remove hot air from the case. Newer CPUs need to be cooled efficiently because their heat output is so great that without proper cooling all kinds of problems and instability issues occour.

3) There are diffrent ways to install fans. Some plug into the 3 pin headers on your motherboard (depending on how many headers you have you can have 1-2-3 fans plugged in that way). Many fans nowadays also have 3-4 pin converters so instead of plugging them into the motherboard you use the 4 pin molex plugs that you use for your drives. That way you can connect high airflow/ high power fans that might draw too much power for your motherboard headers to handle it.

If you have more questions - feel free to ask.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

if you really want to help cool your computer, get not only a few output fans, but get an intake fan if you case can support it. this wil go on the front of your computer and will help to take in cool air, while pushing out hotair


----------

